# How to break up dog fight



## redbirddog

Excellent information, IMO, to keep handy.

"It’s a skill everyone hopes they’ll never need to use but should know, especially dog owners: *how to safely break up a dog fight. Like humans, not all dogs simply get along.*

Even the most gentle mannered dogs are capable of a dangerous fight when provoked.
During a scuffle, a dog owner’s first instinct is to reach into the middle of the fight and try to grab their dog by the collar. This technique is not only ineffective, but also very dangerous. The odds of you being badly injured or bitten while reaching for a fighting dog’s collar are very high. Two furious animals in the middle of a serious fight are normally in survival mode. If they spot you at all, they likely won’t recognize you as the loving owner they are cognizant of. The moment you charge in and reach for their collars, they may respond out of a fight reflex and then bite, or they might perceive you as another threat or attacker.
While there are always dangers associated with breaking up fighting dogs, there is a way to do it that minimizes your own risk of injury.

*Breaking Up a Dog Fight with Another Person*
1. Each of you shall grab the back legs of the fighting dogs, and then pick them up like wheelbarrow. With the dogs’ legs up, they are pulled apart and kept from each other.
2. Do this by circling behind one pooch, grabbing his back legs, and then raising them up into the air. Without the use of his back legs, the dog will be forced to stand on his front legs and will not be able to continue fighting.
3. Separate the dogs as you back away slowly. Just hold their feet or legs continually as you carefully move in a smooth backward arc. That way, your pet won’t be able to reach around and bite you. Because the dog will only be using his front legs, he’d be kept from maneuvering with any agility.
4. The moment you have reached a safe distance, at least about 20 feet away, try holding the dog securely until he calms down. Turn him away so he doesn’t see the other dog, and try to change his state of mind using distraction.

*Splitting up a Dog Fight While Alone*
1. It’s extremely dangerous to pull two aggressive dogs apart when you’re all by yourself. However, if the situation asks for it, move forward carefully with the plan below.
2. Get a leash if you don’t have one with you. The dogs will surely continue on fighting as you look for a restraint, but you have to take the necessary steps to guarantee your own safety.
3. Try approaching one of the dogs, especially the aggressor, if you can determine which dog this is, and the moment you’re close enough, loop the leash around the dog’s belly, just in front of his back legs. Try slipping the free end of the leash through its looped handle, and then pull it taut. Immediately back away, as you pull the dog, till you get to something you can fasten and secure the pooch to, perhaps a fence post or a telephone pole.
4. After this, move towards the second pooch from behind, grab him by the hind legs, and then pull him away using the same method above. Drag the dog using the wheelbarrow method at least 20 feet away from his opponent, and find a way to restrain him until help arrives.
Remember that breaking up a dog fight is very, very dangerous, and should only be done using the method above. Before reaching into a dog fight, always try other methodsfirst, like distracting the dogs or making a loud, sharp noise to get their attention. Do not panic or scream, as this could simply agitate the fighting dogs further."


http://dogingtonpost.com/how-to-safely-break-up-a-dog-fight/#.UijT2dKOQoE


----------



## Nelly

Thanks RBD, excellent to have in your back pocket. Let's hope we don't have to exercise it often.

Chloe


----------



## datacan

http://leerburg.com/dogfight.htm

Been discussed already! Please refer to leerburg. 

*I wonder how many brave souls would have an ounce of courage to step up and really deal with it when the cards are on the table. *


For all obedience/protection needs please look at leerburg.com 
Otherwise, check out pointer dog training. 

Dog fights are serious game, stupid to get in between, even grabbing the other dog (unless the dog is yours). 
Let them off leash, they know what to do. 


Any DIY protection training has a high potential of going wrong, so please seek professional training. That means many amateur DIY protection trained dogs are like loaded weapons walking the streets  
We have two in out immediate neighborhood and have been in trouble with the law  for getting into minor dog fights (loud and ugly but no major harm). 

Off leash is the best policy, IMO.


----------



## Rudy

I will find some pics on a old hard drive on stopping dog fights

and I wrap my arm with a shirt or light jacket feed it to the aggressor and these were war pits 

and I roll with them and snap there necks like match sticks ;D

Live action fun 

I suggest not 1 norm or cupcake try this ;D

We also did 3 shepards all ex civil train stoppers no kills just examples

but we play with wolves ;D

Another 1st line stopper right to the nose or nuts not the head on pits" 

sharks like a short breath mint age 5


----------



## redbirddog

Datacan said:


> I wonder how many brave souls would have an ounce of courage to step up and really deal with it when the cards are on the table.


Bailey and Chloe would give their life for me. I know that without doubt.

I'd risk a bite and stitches to save their lives. If it is just a fight, I'm staying the heck out of the way. If I assess that it would be a life or death struggle, then I would inject myself as safely as I could.

Some run away from danger and others run toward it. If I run toward danger, I'd better be calm and have a plan if I want to stay in one piece. Fools rush in is operating mantra. 

Happy trails. Off-leash whenever possible. Tonight it is on-leash walk to the local pub, four miles away, where the patrons like to buy and feed Bailey and Chloe bacon as I enjoy a couple pints of Newcastle Ale. 

RBD


----------



## MilesMom

I'm the biggest chicken ever. I can't even get a shot without major anxiety. But when Miles got attacked at 5 months I didn't even hesitate to step in and save him. Natural instinct to protect my puppy. 

Thanks for posting this. I'm sure how I handled the situation was very dangerous to me. But I hope to never experience that again.


----------



## CrazyCash

Twice I've been in dog fight / potential dog fight situations alone and it is not a fun situation to be in. The first time I was walking my two dogs (not Cash and Penny, it was my pit Champ and my ridgeback Cooper). It was early in the morning, still dark out and a little foggy. As I was walking I heard a dog running full speed towards us, it was scary because I couldn't see it so I didn't know what was going to happen. I turned around to face it and my two dogs got in front of me and were ready for business. I started looking around for a stick or anything that I could use to try and keep this dog off of us and then I caught a glimpse of a huge pit bull running at us as he went under a street light - my adrenaline was seriously pumping and as the dog got closer the only thing that I could think to do was to yell at the dog - I yelled NO and the dog actually paused for a second, so then I yelled GO HOME and to my amazement the dog turned around and ran away! I was shocked, but happy that it didn't turn into a terrible situation. 

The other time was a dog fight - not long after I got Penny I was babysitting my three young nieces and their lab/pointer mix and Penny went after my brother's dog because she was eating out of Penny's bowl. I had no choice but to break it up because my nieces were all in the room and the dogs were getting dangerously close to them. It's true that your instincts kick in to protect your loved ones (which also includes your dog  ). I told my nieces to leave the room and then I carefully approached the dogs and caught Penny off guard with my foot and knocked her down and pinned her to the floor, luckily my brother's dog was just in defense mode, so she retreated as soon as I had Penny pinned down. Thank goodness that no one was hurt, but needless to say I kept them separated the rest of the time since I already had my hands full with three kids and three dogs by myself. 

Dog fights are scary and it's good to have a plan just in case, but hopefully you'll never have to use it.


----------



## datacan

redbirddog said:


> Datacan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many brave souls would have an ounce of courage to step up and really deal with it when the cards are on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey and Chloe would give their life for me. I know that without doubt.
> 
> I'd risk a bite and stitches to save their lives. If it is just a fight, I'm staying the heck out of the way. If I assess that it would be a life or death struggle, then I would inject myself as safely as I could.
> 
> Some run away from danger and others run toward it. If I run toward danger, I'd better be calm and have a plan if I want to stay in one piece. Fools rush in is operating mantra.
> 
> Happy trails. Off-leash whenever possible. Tonight it is on-leash walk to the local pub, four miles away, where the patrons like to buy and feed Bailey and Chloe bacon as I enjoy a couple pints of Newcastle Ale.
> 
> RBD
Click to expand...

NO YOU WOULDN'T 

It's nice to talk and fantasize but like I said, unless you are willing to have your arm ripped off or leave your family with medical bills, it's only fantasy..
A dog fight ends with one of the dogs dead.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/06/be-point-of-light.html

"Never, never be afraid, to do what's right, especially if the well-being of a person or animal is at stake. Society's punishments are small compared to the wounds we inflict on our soul when we look the other way."
— Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## datacan

We're talking about real dog fights. 
Checking YouTube, won't find a decent video of a real dog fight (they're ****** as indecent and subsequently removed). People think it's all rosy like in the movies, all stunts... 

A real dog fight (which BTW a V. was not bred for) is a very violent act. It's not a democracy where the owners have time to decide which one will grab which dog and how they will handle the 90 lbs dog that just attacked your dog. 

In real life, a dog fight won't last long unless the dogs really, really need to go at each other until the end. There are a lot of signals and growling and snarling before it actually commences... Enough time to have the owners hoofing it with dogs on leash...

*I would focus on recognizing those signals and attitudes that may lead to a fight! *

If my dog gets into a life or death fight, probably I'm to blame because I didn't recognize or ignored the signals dogs give before they really go at it.


----------



## Rudy

Check the vid its raw its wild its real its risks

I fear not animal or man

I can


----------



## Emily1970

I hope never to have to use the info RBD, but it's definitely something to think about. My daughter works at the dog park we belong to and as you said, some dogs just don't get along and there are scuffles out there that she's had to try to referee. With the nice weather here finally, more dogs are showing up and seems like the more dogs there are, the more small to medium scuffles there are. Most could be avoided if the owners wouldn't treat the park as a place to socialize, but that's an entirely different topic.


----------



## v-john

I have broken up more dog fights then I care to think about. One I remember, the collar saved one of the dog's lives. I have tried to use water, yelling, and other methods. The best way, is to grab the back legs or lower body of the dog and try and pull it away. Make sure you are strong enough to pull the dog away (adrenaline will more then likely kick in) but don't reach in for a collar. I've got the scars to prove that. Once my girlfriend was trying to break up a fight and had pulled one dog by the back legs, but the dog's mouth was still attached to the other dog. The dog she was pulling was literally parallel to the ground. Just be safe, know what you are going to do and do it with authority. Don't half-ass it.


----------



## born36

One thing I know that is if it is my boy and another dog fighting there is no way I will be pulling the back legs of him and not the other dog. As otherwise I am allowing the other dog a free shot at my pup.


----------



## Rudy

Not sure this is great

I always give up the arm wrapped and snap the neck or take out the eyes

once they lock on or start to tear

you roll with them

waring skills help

I am 6-0 against killer dogs

I hope this count stays the same

You see any risks any coming get your mate out of there and the area and leave Real Life

not the paste

uncut males/ several and 1 female bleedor things can go nuts ;D


----------



## lilyloo

We had two beagles while I was growing up, and as they got older and the eldest started having ailments, the younger (once submissive) dog would try to gain dominant status every now and then. It resulted in some pretty nasty fights between the two of them.

I was never told what to do to break up a dog fight, but my instincts always told me to grab the back legs and pull the dog away. Always worked for me and I never got bit, thankfully.

Great tips, RBD.


----------



## datacan

Rudy said:


> Not sure this is great
> 
> I always give up the arm wrapped and snap the neck or take out the eyes
> 
> once they lock on or start to tear
> 
> you roll with them
> 
> waring skills help
> 
> I am 6-0 against killer dogs
> 
> I hope this count stays the same
> 
> You see any risks any coming get your mate out of there and the area and leave Real Life
> 
> not the paste
> 
> uncut males/ several and 1 female bleedor things can go nuts ;D



Wrestled a bear and lived to tell about it?


----------



## harrigab

I've only had to step in once with Ruby, we'd just gone to the farm opposite our house to get some straw (nest box bedding) I had Ruby on her lead and a cur dog shot out from under a trailer and gave her 2 quick snaps, one to the throat and one to her ear, then shot back under the trailer, Ruby was bristling!! we got our straw and were walking back past the trailer and cowardly cur thought he'd risk another shot, I'd seen him, he came, I snatched Ruby up in my arms and cur dog got steel toe cap boots in the ribs. So glad Ruby was on her lead otherwise I'm sure it would have got real messy


----------



## KB87

After Haeden was attacked at the dog park the one and only time I learned some methods from other owners and did some research so I have options in my back pocket should it happen again. Obviously #1 is pulling the dog by the back legs. Another is to throw water in the aggresive dog's eyes/face to startle it and have it focus on something else so it starts to release its grip. I always have a bottle of water with me at the park so this is an option. Effectiveness depends on the dog, I would imagine.

Another thing to do if the dog won't release their grip is to stick your finger in their booty  It's supposed to cause the dog to loosen their grip and focus on something else. Again, effectiveness likely depends on the dog. (I'm personally hoping I never have to do this one).


----------



## Rudy

Will post that one soon  ;D

Live action 

the bear had great skills 

He did not have great thrills ;D

my team+ Swede your covering yourself in fresh salmon and going in?

Yes its time to have some fun

Lane $hit himself

and said your nuts

Yes Lane Corn nuts

a Pirates life it be ;D


----------



## Rudy

Each and all are very wrong on all of this 

remote 1 block from a city matters nothing

High Speed Grizz Pepper spray high volume

all should carry mace

to protect the mates and freaks

REAL LIFE PRO BALL FUN 

all gals should never leave there homes without mace 

what was the next topic?

bear mace Griss rated 

any approaching aggressor its done 

make sure you don't spray yours or yourself

copy and paste

never real life fun


----------



## Rudy

THIS IS A EXTREME TOOL LIVE ACTION NEVER LEAVE THE LEAD BULL WITH SKILLS

200 MILES FROM NOTHING

NO RADIOS NO CELLS

1 HAD SKILLS

MANY WENT DOWN

AND YOU CANNOT COPY PASTE OR BLOG ME FOG THIS  :

WILL TAKE THIS IN PICS 3 AT A TIME

ANY KIDS OR CUPCAKES PULL THEM OFF WARING DOGS BORES ME

BEARS HAVE SKILLS 

2ND PIC MY THOR RIGHT HAND THAT CAN  ;D

I HAVE FAR WORSE

AND THE LAST THE CAP 

FEW HAD THE THRILLS

AND SKILLS :-X


----------



## v-john

born36 said:


> One thing I know that is if it is my boy and another dog fighting there is no way I will be pulling the back legs of him and not the other dog. As otherwise I am allowing the other dog a free shot at my pup.


You really aren't. Your dog is still facing the dog and is able to "ward" off any attacks, so to speak. Just be quick and get the dog out of the bite range quickly to where you can fend off the other dog. Kick, punch do what you have to do. 
However, I think when people are dealing with dogs on a leash, their first inclination is to jerk on the leash, which ends up turning the dog, and then you are providing a free shot on your dog from the other dog. That's a bad idea for your dog.


----------



## datacan

need to think about consequences, thanks for pics Rudy. Real life setting. 
Really sorry about the damage, hope no one payed the ultimate price.


----------



## hobbsy1010

V-John said:


> born36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I know that is if it is my boy and another dog fighting there is no way I will be pulling the back legs of him and not the other dog. As otherwise I am allowing the other dog a free shot at my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> You really aren't. Your dog is still facing the dog and is able to "ward" off any attacks, so to speak. Just be quick and get the dog out of the bite range quickly to where you can fend off the other dog. Kick, punch do what you have to do.
> However, I think when people are dealing with dogs on a leash, their first inclination is to jerk on the leash, which ends up turning the dog, and then you are providing a free shot on your dog from the other dog. That's a bad idea for your dog.
Click to expand...

Did exactly what V-John explained in his last post........
Had my V on a lead walking through some over grown cover when we were confronted by a large Alaskan Malamute stood right in front of us on a very narrow pathway. He came face to face with my dog both snarling and gesturing, I had nowhere to go! 
They both rared up and went for each other :-\
Out of instinct I pulled my pup side on to the aggressor only for him to take any easy shot/bite to the rib cage of my pup!!!!
Bad move by me!!!! 
Kicked the Malamute off my dog eventually!!!!
Left him with a scar that reminds me of my poor judgement on a daily basis!!! 
Like mentioned earlier in the thread the more you get to know your dog's 'ways' the greater the chances of preempting his next move!
This is one of many 'instances' and the 'Good Old Boot' hasn't let me down yet!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan

V-John said:


> born36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I know that is if it is my boy and another dog fighting there is no way I will be pulling the back legs of him and not the other dog. As otherwise I am allowing the other dog a free shot at my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> You really aren't. Your dog is still facing the dog and is able to "ward" off any attacks, so to speak. Just be quick and get the dog out of the bite range quickly to where you can fend off the other dog. Kick, punch do what you have to do.
> However, I think when people are dealing with dogs on a leash, their first inclination is to jerk on the leash, which ends up turning the dog, and then you are providing a free shot on your dog from the other dog. That's a bad idea for your dog.
Click to expand...

You can do that with a miniature poodle, LOL 

OR you can try a Shepherd, but you must be HIGH..


----------



## v-john

datacan said:


> V-John said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> born36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I know that is if it is my boy and another dog fighting there is no way I will be pulling the back legs of him and not the other dog. As otherwise I am allowing the other dog a free shot at my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> You really aren't. Your dog is still facing the dog and is able to "ward" off any attacks, so to speak. Just be quick and get the dog out of the bite range quickly to where you can fend off the other dog. Kick, punch do what you have to do.
> However, I think when people are dealing with dogs on a leash, their first inclination is to jerk on the leash, which ends up turning the dog, and then you are providing a free shot on your dog from the other dog. That's a bad idea for your dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can do that with a miniature poodle, LOL
> 
> OR you can try a Shepherd, but you must be HIGH..
Click to expand...

I did it with a vizsla two days ago, and it worked just fine.


----------



## VMakes6

I often run through this scenario in my head as we have a very aggressive Lab in our neighborhood who has bolted out of the house to attack passerby dogs. Also, his owner, a smaller gal, walks him by our home occasionally and he seems very agitated; in fact, she walks him with a leash as well as an e-collar. Roger is pretty submissive to other dogs and I just know he would not stand up to this dog. 
What could I do?? Roger is, as probably all Vizslas are, that fastest dog I've ever seen. Would I drop the leash if out for a walk so he could run away? Try to grab him? 
How scary! I'm glad our dog isn't aggressive but I do worry that he wouldn't do well if ever attacked.


----------



## datacan

Just a reminder V John that was not a fight! :-*
These dogs are not bred to fight. If they do, it's our fault. 

No one who has ever witnessed a dogfight for real will ever tell you to face the action bare hands, kicking or screaming. 
Must be high or work for likes 

Need to see live action not TV edits


----------



## v-john

datacan said:


> Just a reminder V John that was not a fight! :-*
> These dogs are not bred to fight. If they do, it's our fault.
> 
> No one who has ever witnessed a dogfight for real will ever tell you to face the action bare hands, kicking or screaming.
> Must be high or work for likes
> 
> Need to see live action not TV edits


I guess, I should have clarified that I was speaking towards breaking up fights/scuffles that occur within most of the population that the general public will run across. Dogs that haven't been bred to fight, or kill, but rather those that are just bred to be pets, hunters, trackers, etc.etc. 

I think it's safe to say that those dogs are completely different then the ones that most of us will ever hopefully see. 

And, no I don't need to watch dog fights. It disgusts me, revolts me and even worse, makes me incredibly sad.


----------



## datacan

I was not talking about professional dog fighting, LOL. 

Yet stats on agressive dogs are not encouraging but hey
gives these guys something to work with


http://www.edgarsnyder.com/dog-bite/dog-bite-statistics.html


----------



## Rudy

Via lapper crapper Core MRI real life fun 

anyone who fights dogs is a total pussy, coward and goof

anyone who breeds fighting dogs a bigger one

anyone fighting Pits is high or just poor DNA

Anyone fighting bears 

nuts ;D
with skills

Corn'

Jenn said thank Lordy For the Tommy gun ;D 

back to the saline drip 

We stack dreams for less


----------



## harrigab

..but back to original thread, nobody knows when a dog fight is going to happen, I certainly wouldn't go over to the opposite farm with pepper spray, another person in tow, or an AK47, at the point of realisation you actually do what you think is right at the time, bare instinct I suppose. Maybe analyse it later, but by then it's passed.


----------



## Nelly

Our first dog, a male Westie, was attacked numerous times by 2 retrievers working together. We lived in the back of beyond where dogs there were never on lead so they would regularly just appear from the bushes and attack. The owner used to tell us they were hunting dogs and thought he was a rabbit (while taking a slug of his brown paper bag booze). 

Anyway my point on this is that we could never have intervened, 2 big aggressive guys against one little one, intervening was impossible, and a terrifying experience to have to watch. 

The little guy lived to tell the tale until the grand old age of 16, but it has left me with an inherent fear of dogfights meaning I question every dog we meet and I am always on my watch.

That's not to say I walk around channelling paranoia to the girl, but I often think about what I could possibly do when out with Nelly on my own and god forbid, she was attacked by an aggressive dog. 

I would do anything to protect Nelly but unlike Rudy, I do not have the physical strength or possibly the confidence to resolve it on my own, what would everyone recommend a person like me do in this situation?


----------



## Nelly

Thanks OT. I normally wear a good boot for Nelly adventures due to the rain + sand over here! 

The dogs we meet are generally friendly but as we all know there are some owners who still let their dogs off lead around other dogs before helping them with any aggression issues.


----------



## harrigab

or always take a big stick/cane out with you.


----------



## Nelly

My Great Papa always, without fail, took a cane/stick on dog walks and told me to do the same at age 11. Thanks for jogging my memory on that one Doug, I should remember these things!


----------



## Rudy

Nelly once a human war machine now a 260lb cupcake ;D

Your Grandpa is right in parts longer sticks get taken in a real war 

you swing and extend there gone and taken man or beast there close to your body your a war machine for reds 

Jenn is a 5 ft 4 cupcake

I showed her how to do these things remote if I go down

she tried it on me

For a short armed Scott/ Italy midget Lady she is a little war machine for my reds ;D 

pack a war weighted short one with a leather wrist handle you can take out any blogs : fogs : dogs or Bores :

I just like to smell the sweat close when I take them to the promise land 8)

Boots steel toe, clubs wrapped and weighted

are lights out 

or just hire the cupcakes  ;D

News white coats said I have some more months of fun" 

I work with less and abuse for free

its much better to be smart and ready

then a victim

a victim can go for families of pain

any fighting killer dog don't care its skills I can kill in seconds

call me out 

will film the killers

all $ goes to kids without hope 

and beef has little to do with it

until the last second

Be ready be smart be educated


----------



## Rudy

Nelly I will post it

You research this

I will send you one free New in the Box and the fighting stick has a high end light LCD end

you blind them if its dark then lights out

check these out and end is weighted very light will snap a shoulder like a match stick

You like this none finer

A new one is yours

No victims WINS for REDS

Jenn has 2 and 3 of Her Gal pals have them as well from me

they walk with pride and safety


----------



## Nelly

Rud I would really appreciate that and appreciate your offering, even if it is never used as you say I can walk with pride and safety. We do a lot of early morning (dark adventures) and night adventures...and midday adventures, and afternoon adventures :

Let me know any details you need and I will message you


----------



## Rudy

Just pm me your e-mail

post box fine

its yours 

a big hand up can save 1 were in it to win it as one protecting folks and Reds


----------



## born36

V-John said:


> datacan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-John said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> born36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I know that is if it is my boy and another dog fighting there is no way I will be pulling the back legs of him and not the other dog. As otherwise I am allowing the other dog a free shot at my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> You really aren't. Your dog is still facing the dog and is able to "ward" off any attacks, so to speak. Just be quick and get the dog out of the bite range quickly to where you can fend off the other dog. Kick, punch do what you have to do.
> However, I think when people are dealing with dogs on a leash, their first inclination is to jerk on the leash, which ends up turning the dog, and then you are providing a free shot on your dog from the other dog. That's a bad idea for your dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can do that with a miniature poodle, LOL
> 
> OR you can try a Shepherd, but you must be HIGH..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did it with a vizsla two days ago, and it worked just fine.
Click to expand...

I am just saying that I will not grab and take away two legs from my boy if another dog wants to take his face off. I would have his lead either as my hand would be ripped off! Why would take away his option to flight instead of fight and his back legs are his power engine so why let the other dog keep four legs and have him there with two. As Rudy stated it is weapons draw and get down time why would I busy myself and my pup when we both need to defend ourselves against an aggressive dog.


----------



## v-john

born36 said:


> I am just saying that I will not grab and take away two legs from my boy if another dog wants to take his face off. I would have his lead either as my hand would be ripped off! Why would take away his option to flight instead of fight and his back legs are his power engine so why let the other dog keep four legs and have him there with two. As Rudy stated it is weapons draw and get down time why would I busy myself and my pup when we both need to defend ourselves against an aggressive dog.


Because if done quick enough, there is little potential for actual bloodshed. 
You do what you want. But if you think it's "get down time" and are going to go in to "tag team" this aggressive dog, you are increasing the likihood of damage being done to you and the dog. But hey that's me. Time is of the essence and the quicker things are separated, the less chance you are going to have of having to take a trip to the vet. 

I'd like to hear how you would handle this situation. Two dogs are in a scrap. Outside, inside the house, wherever. 

I think people misunderstand what I say. I'm not standing there holding the dog's back legs and letting the dog's face get ripped into. If I grab a body part, I'm pulling and pulling quick and hard. 

Maybe I am taking for granted that while I'm not ripped and chiseled like Rudy,  I do stand 6'5 and can pull my own dogs out pretty quick. 
Again, this is with an average dog, not necessarily trained to fight.


----------



## Kobi

I have had to break up a few fights between my dogs (one Vizsla, one mix). It's something we're working on. 

Since I picked up a cracked fingernail and nasty gash on my hand from breaking up two of the fights, I have received A LOT of unsolicited advice on how to break up a fight. Shake a can of rocks, spray them with a hose, dump a cup of water on them, etc...

All I can say is that when your OWN dogs are fighting each other right in front of you, five seconds is too long. Protective instincts kick and quickly and you can't just stand and watch. I've had to physically separate them by myself (usually help is near, but I always end up in the middle first).

This is the price I paid for breaking up the last fight.... yes I was injured in the process, but I don't think I'd want my dogs to hurt each other. If it happens again (and it sure as **** better not), I'd have a hard time preventing myself from getting in the middle again.


----------



## harrigab

Holy Moley, that looks nasty Kobi! Did it go infected ?, looking at the red round the wound it looks as though it may have done.


----------



## Kobi

Yeah, I think it got infected, although it was swollen from the start. Keeping it covered is difficult when I run daily and ride my bike to/from work. I sweat a lot and it has been 90+ degrees...

I didn't want to go to the hospital because I'm cheap and I know it will heal on its own (eventually).

It's still a bit swollen, but starting to close up.


----------



## Rudy

V-John the great 

Size does not always matters waring being smart and skills can



The one time I got dusted was a 5ft 9 Russian :

I did not respect his skills or size.

When the Docs came to me

My only words

Tell Him I respected his Heart and guts


----------



## born36

V-John said:


> born36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just saying that I will not grab and take away two legs from my boy if another dog wants to take his face off. I would have his lead either as my hand would be ripped off! Why would take away his option to flight instead of fight and his back legs are his power engine so why let the other dog keep four legs and have him there with two. As Rudy stated it is weapons draw and get down time why would I busy myself and my pup when we both need to defend ourselves against an aggressive dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Because if done quick enough, there is little potential for actual bloodshed.
> You do what you want. But if you think it's "get down time" and are going to go in to "tag team" this aggressive dog, you are increasing the likihood of damage being done to you and the dog. But hey that's me. Time is of the essence and the quicker things are separated, the less chance you are going to have of having to take a trip to the vet.
> 
> I'd like to hear how you would handle this situation. Two dogs are in a scrap. Outside, inside the house, wherever.
> 
> I think people misunderstand what I say. I'm not standing there holding the dog's back legs and letting the dog's face get ripped into. If I grab a body part, I'm pulling and pulling quick and hard.
> 
> Maybe I am taking for granted that while I'm not ripped and chiseled like Rudy,  I do stand 6'5 and can pull my own dogs out pretty quick.
> Again, this is with an average dog, not necessarily trained to fight.
Click to expand...

I completely understand that you are stating that you would react quickly. I just can't picture that even if it is 2 seconds of pulling back that it would be the right move for me. It only takes a snap moment for another dog to strike. So why would I give the dog a chance? We both have our pups health in mind. Just different views. I strongly feel that pulling him back is giving the other dog a window to strike.


----------



## datacan

I nerver really had my dog in a dog fight situation  Sorry, my fault  

I understand, it is boring but http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10128.msg75662.html#msg75662 is just as valuable, if not more. 
An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

Sometimes dog fights occur when dogs are forced to interact because we placed them in that situation. Dog parks, for instance. The best dog park experience I had was when the owners moved forward (walked) and the dogs had to follow. 

We met a poodle, on leash, desperately wanting to meet our dog but the moment we approached, the poodle lunged and tried to bite, defending the treats the owner was pocketing (turned out his daughter was the vet who supplied those irresistible treats)  
After threatening us, the dog, standard poodle, proceeded to chew the treats through the owner's pants pocket ??? 

Pretty sad they could not see the connection between the treats the owner was carrying and the dog's resource guarding habit. 
Great dog, but violent when guarding resources.


----------

